# 94 Gas Leak?



## zero9nine (Jul 13, 2005)

A friends 1994 Maxima has a very bad gas leak in the fuel filler area. If she adds too much gas it will leak (pretty badly) from the rear of the car. I have not been able to give it a good inspection but found a recall for this for Maximas living in Northern states. Unfortunatley Nissan states her VIN is not covered uinder the recall.

Has anyone experienced this problem? Can I Do it Myself? If not what are the expected costs of the repair?

Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Generally this is an easy fix.

Most of the time, it's simply a piece of dry-rotted hose on the vent tube side. It's a bit of a pain to get to, but if you jack up the car you should be able to see it. the hose is 1/2-1" diameter and about 6" long. It's been a couple years since I did mine, but it's a fairly common problem. just takes a pair of pliers and a new section of hose.. jack up the car, put it on jackstands for safety, remove the leaft rear wheel for easier access, and you should be able to see it leaking in there.


----------

